# Hocking River 4/18/07



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Fished for a few hours this evening with good results. Caught 2 suckers on nightcrawler. Then caught 2 12in spotted bass on a green pumpkin tube. Had a big largemouth take me under some logs and he came off. Then I caught the fattest smallie I have ever seen. She went 18in and was full of eggs. Got the smallie on a tube also.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

beautiful fish


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Very Nice Fish!!!!!! Were you fishing above or below Whites Mill??


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome Smallie Josh ......................could Almost Be The Twin To The One I Caught From The Tusc River This Morning !!!!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice smallie. I definately miss the Hocking since moving from the area. It definately has some big smallies, spots, and largemouth. Here's a tip, when the water is high and muddy starting about this time, don't overlook throwing big shallow cranks in areas normally dry. 
I did this last spring summer in an area around campus, and pulled in 3 largemouth all from 15-18" in a little depression that slightly slowed water. Normally the spot is high and dry during summer.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice smallie...I've tried the areas around campus the last 2 days but the water is still up. This weekend should be good


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice smallmouth.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice Fish! So it was bigger than the one you caught when I was with you last year?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I was fishing above whites mill.
Fishing-Miller23, its was an inch longer and weighed more than the one I caught with you.

Fished again today and caught another nice smallie that was 17in on a green pumpkin tube. Also caught 2 whitebass, 1 largemouth, and 4 crappie with 3 of them around 10in.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I miss read it, i thought you said she went 17", yea that would be bigger haha


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

nice fish josh!!!


----------



## bobg12 (Jan 17, 2007)

I fished in waders from White's mill to the Bridge starting around 4:30-7:00pm. I was fishing weighted whooly buggers on fly rod and only produced 2 little smallies. (not much fish, but the river was pretty to wade) I did see several fish rise near the end. There were 2 fellow waders ahead of me that appeared to be doing Much better, and not fly casting. I think tomorrow afternoon I will switch to open cast rod, and use tubes/rubber worms. Thanks for the report. bobg


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Bobg12, good luck tomorrow. I would definately try some tubes on spinning tackle tomorrow. Fishing the grass lined banks has always worked for me. I don't know how the water levels are and temp., but don't be afraid to try throwing a Rattle trap or similar lure in red or some version of red. I pulled in a 14.5" smallie last weekend on one in WV. A suspending jerkbait can be good this time of year. Just don't be afraid to experiment and good luck.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Im Gettin Ready to head to the Hocking now , Should be a great day for fishing


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Went to Whites Mill and Waded out to the center Island. Water is STILL up a few feet but the fish didnt care.. Ended up catchin 23 White Bass and 6 Crappie, Caught them mostly on Minnows under a slip bobber .Had something nice on but snapped my line .As the water goes down more and warms up a little more the Eyes should start hittin.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

that is a beautiful fish that had to be a nice fight how deep were you fishing


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I was fishing 3-4 feet of water. Here are two 17inchers I've caught this week.


----------

